# Cả nhà ăn tết an toàn và khỏe mạnh khi có Dầu Tràm Con Yêu



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (28/1/19)

Tết đến xuân về chính là khoảng thời gian mà cả gia đình cùng nhau sum họp, trao nhau những lời chúc, quây quần bên mâm cơm. Không có gì ấm áp và hạnh phúc hơn khi các thành viên trong gia đình đều khỏe mạnh.

Tuy nhiên đối với những gia đình có con nhỏ thì nổi lo về sức khỏe luôn làm các bậc làm cha làm mẹ phải quan tâm, chỉ cần con mình ốm thì dường như cái tết đã mất đi một phần nào đó niềm vui. Chính vì điều đó mà ai ai cũng mong muốn con yêu của mình thật mạnh khỏe, không ốm đau để cùng gia đình nhỏ đi thăm ông bà và người thân trong gia đình.




Một trong những bệnh mà trẻ sơ sinh cần phải chú ý đó chính là những vấn đề về hô hấp như cảm cúm, sổ mủi, ho…bệnh này làm bé rất khó chịu, khóc, mệt mỏi. Nhưng giờ đây bố mẹ sẽ không phải lo lắng khi Dầu Tràm Con Yêu sẽ thay bố mẹ làm điều đó. Với thành phần 100% từ thiên nhiên an toàn và lành tính với trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu, được xem là sản phẩm hữu hiệu nhất trong việc phòng chóng và hổ trợ điều trị các bệnh liên quan đến đường hô hấp.

Ngoài ra, tinh dầu tràm còn được sử dụng để xua đuổi côn trùng một cách hiệu quả, diệt khuẩn và ức chế virus đem lại bầu không khí trong lành, ấm áp và dễ chịu cùng gia đình đón xuân vui vẻ bên nhau.

Hiện nay, dầu tràm con yêu đã được nhiều bà mẹ trên cả nước tinh dùng để bảo vệ sức khỏe cho cả gia đình bạn. Cùng với đó là cách thức mua sản phẩm vô cùng đơn giản và tiện lợi bởi vì sản phẩm được phân phối hầu hết các tỉnh thành trên cả nước thông qua các đại lý phân phối uy tín như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity, ministop và một số quầy thuốc.

Các mẹ có thể mua Dầu Tràm Con Yêu thông qua 2 cách:
Online thông qua Fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu
Trực tiếp thông qua cơ sở uy tín: Dầu tràm - tinh dầu tràm - dàu tràm nguyên chất - Dầu tràm huế
Mọi thắc mắc các mẹ có thể liên hệ trực tiếp.
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315


----------

